# hindi ko alam kung kailan pa, pero siguro etc. etc. etc.



## ElinOng

Some girl sent me an IM in Tagalog and I'm lost on how to translate it. Three paragraphs actually.

Keia Bea (4/20/2007 9:07:21 PM): here goes: hindi ko alam kung kailan pa, pero siguro, February palang. Hindi ko rin alam kung paano nangyari, hindi ko talaga inaasahan iyon. Mahal na kita, hindi bilang isang kaibian, kundi higit pa doon...
Keia Bea (4/20/2007 9:09:28 PM): Alam ni Jerice ang nararamdaman ko, hindi ko lang masyadong ipinapahalata lagi. Kahit si Denise, alam niya. Nung March[or last week of February], mas naging complicated ang sitwasyon ko. Ayokong may masaktan dahil sa kahibangan ko, kaya ako na ang nagdesisyon... Ako ang bibitaw...
Keia Bea (4/20/2007 9:11:41 PM): Ang importanteng bagay na gusto kong manatili ay ang pagkakaibigan natin at pagkakaibigan namin ni Jerice. Gusto kong kalimutan na mahal kita, kahit mahirap, dahil ayokong may masasaktan pang iba... Inaamin ko, nagseselos ako kapag naglolokohan kayo ni Jerice kaya napapatahimik ako...


----------



## vikramkr

It looks like he or she is using Tagalog, Spanish, and English.


----------



## ElinOng

That makes life more complicated...
Could someone just give me the general idea of what she's saying?


----------



## moonshine

Keia Bea (4/20/2007 9:07:21 PM): here goes: hindi ko alam kung kailan pa, pero siguro, February palang. Hindi ko rin alam kung paano nangyari, hindi ko talaga inaasahan iyon. Mahal na kita, hindi bilang isang kaibian, kundi higit pa doon...

I don't know since when, but maybe, since it was just February. I also don't know how it happened, I wasn't expecting it. I already love you, not just as a friend, but more than that...

Keia Bea (4/20/2007 9:09:28 PM): Alam ni Jerice ang nararamdaman ko, hindi ko lang masyadong ipinapahalata lagi. Kahit si Denise, alam niya. Nung March[or last week of February], mas naging complicated ang sitwasyon ko. Ayokong may masaktan dahil sa kahibangan ko, kaya ako na ang nagdesisyon... Ako ang bibitaw...

Jerice knows what I am feeling, I just don't make it obvious all the time. Even Denise, she knows. During March [or last week of February], my situation became more complicated. I don't want anyone to get hurt due to my craziness, that's why I was the one who made a decision...I am letting go...

Keia Bea (4/20/2007 9:11:41 PM): Ang importanteng bagay na gusto kong manatili ay ang pagkakaibigan natin at pagkakaibigan namin ni Jerice. Gusto kong kalimutan na mahal kita, kahit mahirap, dahil ayokong may masasaktan pang iba... Inaamin ko, nagseselos ako kapag naglolokohan kayo ni Jerice kaya napapatahimik ako...

The important thing that I want to retain is our friendship and my friendship with Jerice. I want to forget that I love you, though difficult, because I don't want anyone else to get hurt...I admit, I get jealous when you and Jerice joke around with each other thus I become quiet...


----------



## ElinOng

Thanks for the translation...though it makes life a bit more...complicated...


----------



## moonshine

Sorry to hear that, but it's best you know what she said than continue to wonder about it right?  Good luck


----------



## ElinOng

I will need a lot of it, but thanks. You've been a great help.


----------

